# Twin Peaks



## tdc

Looks like the television series _Twin Peaks_ will be coming back for 9 episodes in 2016, which I think is great because not only was it a fantastic and unique show, but there wasn't exactly a satisfying conclusion to the finale.

http://www.people.com/article/twin-peaks-where-are-they-now?xid=socialflow_facebook_peoplemag

Q. Remember what Laura Palmer said in the Black Lodge? (in 1991)

A. See you in 25 years

Anyone else enjoy this show?


----------



## Crudblud

I couldn't be happier to hear that not only is Lynch back, he's bringing Twin Peaks with him. I saw the Showtime announcement on YouTube a few days ago and my face became fixed in a childlike grin for a good ten minutes upon realising that it wasn't just "hey we're showing an HD remaster of the original episodes" or something like that, which is about all I could ever have hoped for prior to now. Of course there's been a lot of speculation about the "25 years", and it seemed that when the Twin Peaks box set was released recently, with new footage of Lynch interviewing the Palmer family in the present day, that was all we were getting. But now this! So it's two years away, and that sucks, but on the other hand, it's _only_ two years away.


----------



## Mandryka

Was his last thing really Inland Empire?

I was so disappointed with Inland Empire (too self indulgent) that I stopped looking out for him.


----------



## tdc

Mandryka said:


> Was his last thing really Inland Empire?
> 
> I was so disappointed with Inland Empire (too self indulgent) that I stopped looking out for him.


Personally, the more I watch _Inland Empire_ the more I like that movie - I think its a masterpiece actually. That said I can totally see why many don't like it as much as his other films, its very multifaceted and its quite long. It certainly wouldn't be the first thing I would recommend to someone looking to explore the director.

That was the last thing hes done in terms of a feature film. He has still been working on other things like music and artwork.


----------



## circa

I don't know. One has to wonder if...1989 David Lynch is rolling in his grave over the actions of 2014 David Lynch. Probably _not_ in this case, since he always saw Twin Peaks as one of, if not the most, purely commercial efforts to extend his brand. But not everything can or should be revived. The fact that so many things are says something about the consumable nature of popular entertainment and the public's voracious appetite for it. I thought the ending was kind of brilliantly iconoclastic, given the unwritten code of television that all final endings must be happy and morally unambiguous.  I'm not sure I want it "resolved". There's still hope...the 1989 Lynch would surely have planned to leave even more questions on viewers mind's that the existing ending did.


----------



## tdc

circa said:


> I don't know. One has to wonder if...1989 David Lynch is rolling in his grave over the actions of 2014 David Lynch. Probably _not_ in this case, since he always saw Twin Peaks as one of, if not the most, purely commercial efforts to extend his brand. But not everything can or should be revived. The fact that so many things are says something about the consumable nature of popular entertainment and the public's voracious appetite for it. I thought the ending was kind of brilliantly iconoclastic, given the unwritten code of television that all final endings must be happy and morally unambiguous. I'm not sure I want it "resolved". There's still hope...the 1989 Lynch would surely have planned to leave even more questions on viewers mind's that the existing ending did.


The thing is by season 2 of Twin Peaks, David had much less influence over the direction of the show anyway, in that way it was a similar disappointment to him as _Dune_. He never wanted Laura's murder solved - that was pressure from the execs, the ending was in no way what he (or anyone else) had envisioned for the show either - it just simply got cancelled after that episode. There is actually a lot of other things David has written for television (some of them pure comedy) that never made it to the small screen. There are advantages and disadvantages to the medium. I don't see anything Lynch has ever done to be in conflict with his 1989 self.

*edit to add* - the reason I think these last 9 episodes are a good idea - is because David will now (hopefully) get full artistic control of the series again.


----------



## SimonNZ

I hope they manage to work David Bowie back in somehow:










and the Blue Rose lady...and Chris Isaac...

Actually I hope they take up lots of ideas specifically from Fire Walk With Me

Edit: and Heather Graham!...and David Duchovny!...

















edit again: I was going to add that it'll be interesting to see what kind of femme fatale Sherilyn Fenn grew into, then remembered she was last seen handcuffed inside an exploding bank (if memory serves

(I trust I can say stuff like this without someone crying out for spoiler alerts)


----------



## matsoljare

Any words on wether it's going to take place right after the second season ended? They're gonna have trouble with all the actors having aged so much then, if they're even gonna use the same actors....


----------



## Guest

I tried - I really tried to like Twin Peaks. I recently tried to watch it (too young to care when it originally aired) through Hulu. I got 5 episodes in, and couldn't take it anymore. If it had been any slower, I would have sworn Celibidache directed it.


----------



## Guest

Too many people now are going to wonder what the Captain is doing on the show, and why he isn't greeting anybody with "Ahoy!" (Let's see how many catch that reference)


----------



## tdc

matsoljare said:


> Any words on wether it's going to take place right after the second season ended? They're gonna have trouble with all the actors having aged so much then, if they're even gonna use the same actors....


I'm guessing there will be appearances and references to many of the old characters, but the show will focus a lot around a new batch, this is just pure speculation though, as it seems everyone involved thus far is keeping pretty "hush-hush" about it.


----------



## tdc

DrMike said:


> I tried - I really tried to like Twin Peaks. I recently tried to watch it (too young to care when it originally aired) through Hulu. I got 5 episodes in, and couldn't take it anymore. If it had been any slower, I would have sworn Celibidache directed it.


Well although the show isn't quite like anything else out there - in terms of genre its closest to being a type of soap opera. It focuses more on the characters and developing a certain "mood". Its not really about packing in a lot of thrills and action. To each their own, but if you're looking for more action or a faster pace in this series you're kind of "missing the forest for the trees".


----------



## Guest

I don't need action and a fast pace - for crying out loud, Downtown Abbey is one of my favorite shows. But Twin Peaks was glacial, and freaky in a not good way. At any rate, I have never been much of a fan of David Lynch - I've seen Eraserhead, Elephant Man, and that horrible, horrible Dune (and I loved the novel). None of them did it for me. I guess it shouldn't have surprised me that Twin Peaks didn't appeal to me.


----------



## tdc

DrMike said:


> I don't need action and a fast pace - for crying out loud, Downtown Abbey is one of my favorite shows. But Twin Peaks was glacial, and freaky in a not good way. At any rate, I have never been much of a fan of David Lynch - I've seen Eraserhead, Elephant Man, and that horrible, horrible Dune (and I loved the novel). None of them did it for me. I guess it shouldn't have surprised me that Twin Peaks didn't appeal to me.


Well, in fairness I totally understand why Lynch is not everyone's cup of tea. His stuff is kind of weird. I think whether or not one enjoys that weirdness will determine whether or not they enjoy his work. If you've seen all those and not been impressed, I agree he is probably just not your thing. I think _Dune_ is his weakest movie (the only of his feature films he didn't have 'final cut' on - and he never made that mistake again) but even with that movie - I thought it had its moments and was still pretty decent.

The time around when _Dune_ premiered was a really low time for Lynch and he felt that had he not made _Elephant Man_, his career quite possibly would have in fact ended after _Dune_, as people would have simply dismissed him.

I do recommend _The Straight Story_ - (a touching "normal" family movie) to those who haven't seen it, as it will show a very different side of Lynch, but even that movie has some of the characteristic Lynchian quirks, so it still may not work for you.


----------



## Crudblud

matsoljare said:


> Any words on wether it's going to take place right after the second season ended? They're gonna have trouble with all the actors having aged so much then, if they're even gonna use the same actors....


This article has answers to some of your questions, though in true Lynch fashion he and Mark Frost are being vague. It will continue plot lines from the old series and is in no way a reboot, and the 25 year gap will play into the story.


----------



## Kieran

I haven't seen the first two series of this. When it came out, I was in my "Because Everybody Is Talking About It, I'm Not Gonna Watch It" phase. I just cleared that phase about two weeks ago. I've checked Netflix and they're still stuck in that phase, so I'm going to have to reply on a re-run on television before I get to dip into series 3 - unless each series can stand alone...


----------



## Crudblud

Kieran said:


> I haven't seen the first two series of this. When it came out, I was in my "Because Everybody Is Talking About It, I'm Not Gonna Watch It" phase. I just cleared that phase about two weeks ago. I've checked Netflix and they're still stuck in that phase, so I'm going to have to reply on a re-run on television before I get to dip into series 3 - unless each series can stand alone...


Obviously I haven't seen the third series yet, but from knowing _Twin Peaks_ and reading Mark Frost's comments I can already tell you you'll be lost if you don't start from season one, episode one. I totally understand the logic for not seeing it at the time however, I have resisted such shows as _Mad Men_ and _Breaking Bad_ for the same reason_, _there was so much buzz when they were running that I just didn't want to even think about them. Anyway, I hope you can get to see _Twin Peaks_ on Netflix or similar soon, it's definitely one of my favourite shows.


----------



## Radames

The ending WAS bad. Lets hope this doesn't make it even worse.


----------



## Blancrocher

Radames said:


> The ending WAS bad. Lets hope this doesn't make it even worse.


I don't think it will, since Lynch should have free reign. Twin Peaks went off the rails in season 2 as a result of network interference during a ratings slump.

Anyone new to the series should expect a perfect first season followed by total madness starting partway through the second.

Calmer heads might have prevailed if they'd had dvd revenue to look forward to back then.


----------



## Speranza

I just kept hoping and hoping that Dale and Audrey would get together in series 2, that was so disappointing. 

No matter what at least there will always be that amazing theme tune.


----------



## nightscape

Speranza said:


> I just kept hoping and hoping that Dale and Audrey would get together in series 2, that was so disappointing.


Missed opportunity to waste her character in the second half of the second season, especially the finale. Annie was just not an interesting character; she didn't have enough chemistry with Cooper to make the finale have a serious emotional impact.


----------



## Speranza

nightscape said:


> Missed opportunity to waste her character in the second half of the second season, especially the finale. Annie was just not an interesting character; she didn't have enough chemistry with Cooper to make the finale have a serious emotional impact.


Totally agree about the waste of Audrey. I did like Annie though just not with Dale it all happened so quickly as if the chemistry between him and Audrey had never happened.


----------



## Crudblud

Re: Annie and Dale. I read it in keeping with the show's intentional parody of the soap opera format, in which love interests will be introduced at random in order to give a show new appeal to a given demographic, but often end up being recognised as stupid ideas by regular viewers. It is sudden, it makes no sense, it subverts prior developments, and that's exactly the point.


----------



## Buddha

Angelo Badalamenti scored the show and I have the soundtrack. Pretty title song for such a menacing David Lynch series. Every now and then, gotta hear it.


----------



## Speranza

Thanks the for the link Buddha. The music is soft it really settles you into the show.


----------



## Musicforawhile

Kieran said:


> I haven't seen the first two series of this. When it came out, I was in my "Because Everybody Is Talking About It, I'm Not Gonna Watch It" phase. I just cleared that phase about two weeks ago. I've checked Netflix and they're still stuck in that phase, so I'm going to have to reply on a re-run on television before I get to dip into series 3 - unless each series can stand alone...


Only the first series is worth watching imo, I really enjoyed it, but series 2 didn't really go anywhere. I watched both series recently for the first time. There are other places to watch it other than netflix...


----------



## tdc

I'm possibly in the minority here in that I really enjoyed season 2. I know Lynch lost some creative control and things went in a different direction than he envisioned, but I still found the series highly entertaining to the end and would've loved to see it continue right where it left off. 

Also - I didn't really think Audrey and Dale had any chemistry at all - more like Audrey had a school girl crush on Dale, but he had too much integrity for her and was never really interested. Dale saw through Audrey's manipulative facade. Annie on the other hand (though guarded) was a lot more sincere and genuine, someone Cooper could relate to and trust.


----------



## SimonNZ

I wonder if David Lynch's and Madchen Amick's characters are still together.

I assume Gordon's hearing loss and yelling is now much more pronounced.


----------



## Perotin

I have very fond memories of Twin Peaks. I was just a boy, when it was broadcast in my country and me and my mother, who is also a great fan of the series, would anxiously wait each week for the next episode to be aired on TV.


----------



## tdc

Agent Dale Cooper to return to Twin Peaks:

http://tvline.com/2015/01/12/twin-peaks-kyle-maclachlan-showtime-cast-agent-dale-cooper/


----------



## SimonNZ

from that link:

He then joked, “May the forest be with you.”


----------



## tdc

Some sad news today from Lynch:

_Dear Twitter Friends, Showtime did not pull the plug on Twin Peaks. After 1 year and 4 months of negotiations, I left because not enough money was offered to do the script the way I felt it needed to be done. This weekend I started to call actors to let them know I would not be directing. Twin Peaks may still be very much alive at Showtime. I love the world of Twin Peaks and wish things could have worked out differently._

http://variety.com/2015/tv/news/twin-peaks-david-lych-leaves-as-director-1201466709/


----------



## lovetheclassics

Twin Peaks without David Lynch is like ...


----------



## Vaneyes

Oh well, we'll still have Skully and Mulder.


----------



## SimonNZ

lovetheclassics said:


> Twin Peaks without David Lynch is like ...


Had to check to see who that last woman was, with the dreads and the chest tattoo.

It's Lynch's daughter.

Consider for a second being a child raised by David Lynch...


----------



## Albert7

SimonNZ said:


> Had to check to see who that last woman was, with the dreads and the chest tattoo.
> 
> It's Lynch's daughter.
> 
> Consider for a second being a child raised by David Lynch...


Whoa... that's a thought that I never entertained before. Then again... I would love to see a TV show based on Mulholland Drive.


----------



## dzc4627

big fan : - } feel like rewatching soon. ...oh mares eat and oats and does eat oats...


----------



## tdc

Albert7 said:


> I would love to see a TV show based on Mulholland Drive.


_Mulholland Drive_ originally was going to be a TV series, at some point it was changed into a movie.

As far as _Twin Peaks_ I've been re-watching it and this time around I'm noticing more of the problems in season 2, (although I still think it has some very cool elements, some of which are not in season 1).

The first time around I ended up watching season 2 first and at the time didn't notice anything at all "off" with it.


----------



## tdc

Great news for fans of _Twin Peaks_ today.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/david-lynch-twin-peaks-showtime-796083?facebook_20150515


----------



## dzc4627

he is back!!! great... you really had me going there david...


----------



## dzc4627

oh and tdc, i like to pretend the latter half of season 2 was not aired, bar the finale.


----------



## tdc

dzc4627 said:


> oh and tdc, i like to pretend the latter half of season 2 was not aired, bar the finale.


Well, personally I wouldn't go that far. The first time I watched season 2 I really loved certain things like the transition scenes of the wind blowing through the trees (so powerful!), the elements hinting towards an extra-terrestrial presence, the scenes in the Black Lodge etc. I still love those things, but on second viewing I'm noticing that there are a few problems with the flow and momentum of the story-line(s) especially after the murder of Laura Palmer was solved (as you may know David Lynch did not want that to happen, but was pressured into it). It seems like they kind of added too many elements to the story-line at once directly after, and I find some of these aspects not as interesting ie - the whole pregnant Lucy thing.

Over-all though these are minor quibbles and I still actually quite enjoy both seasons, but the first is better for sure.


----------



## dzc4627

well...a few episodes after cooper is conveniently forced to stay in the town, twin peaks becomes something of, at times, a sappy soap opera (looking at you audrey-jack, ben-donna['s mother], james-mistress), or at other times, silly over saturated scenes of once mysterious or subtle characters providing too much comic relief (lucy-andy-dick, ed-nadine-mike, ben-civil war[my favorite of these but still ridiculous to waste every scene on]). not to mention the abrupt and heartbreaking change of characters when looking at the horne family. audrey goes from a mischievous shrew to some kind of delegate? and ben horne to an environmentalist... who would have written this in...

when david left, the show lost its...wonder. yes, its wonder. this is really what made twin peaks great, the wonder of it all, the grandeur of the ascending piano to laura's theme, which was cut almost completely for the second half of the second season. the 2nd does have redeemable things about it, but none that seem big enough to change my opinion on it.


----------



## lovetheclassics

For those who like an immersive dining experience:

http://www.frontrowreviews.co.uk/film_events/the-owls-are-not-what-they-seem-twin-peaks-immersive-dining-experience-preview/34518


----------



## tdc

http://www.ew.com/article/2016/01/13/twin-peaks-2017


----------



## cboyne

Twin Peaks was such a great show. I am watching the X-Files for the first time start to finish and there are some interesting overlaps. I feel like many of the strong X-Files episodes have a Twin Peaks feel to them.


----------



## seven four

cboyne said:


> Twin Peaks was such a great show. I am watching the X-Files for the first time start to finish and there are some interesting overlaps. I feel like many of the strong X-Files episodes have a Twin Peaks feel to them.


True, I think Twin Peaks was an influence on TV for a while.


----------



## Dawood

I've re-watched Twin Peaks several times over the years and had different feelings about it each time (the last time was a bit of a chore). The beginning of Season 2 with the first appearance of the Giant and the moment when Bob is properly revealed are still powerful: indeed I wonder how they managed to get some of violence on TV at the time. There were certainly amazing things within: usually centred around Cooper and it's probable return is indeed tantalising.

I am certainly intrigued to see if they will continue the Peyton Place - Soap Opera parody feel - or branch into a more Fargo / True Detective style - perhaps more representative of Fire Walk With Me.

Good luck to them. I hope Lynch isn't allowed to disappear too far up his proverbial - controlled Lynch can be an excellent thing.


----------



## amfortas

Good news: David Lynch is still weird!


----------



## Xaltotun

I remember a conversation in English class in school, early nineties... I think I and the other pupils were about 15. Twin Peaks was being aired in Finland, but I wasn't watching, as we didn't watch TV in our house.

Teacher: "I hope you guys aren't watching any American TV shows. They're ******, every one of them."
A brave pupil: "Is Twin Peaks ******, too?"
Teacher: "......"
"Not as ****** as the others!"


----------



## amfortas

Xaltotun said:


> "Not as ****** as the others!"


I believe that was the advertising slogan when the show originally aired.


----------



## Fugue Meister

So there's already a "Twin Peaks" thread, it needs to be revived. Anyone have thoughts on the episodes released so far?


----------



## Flamme

Overrated Alert! Even the old stuff, only first 10 episodes were ''watchable''.


----------



## ST4

Flamme said:


> Overrated Alert! Even the old stuff, only first 10 episodes were ''watchable''.


Of what season?


----------



## ST4

Fugue Meister said:


> So there's already a "Twin Peaks" thread, it needs to be revived. Anyone have thoughts on the episodes released so far?


The current season makes the original series pale in comparison IMO, I am really loving it. THIS is how you bring back a 25 year old TV series, no nostalgia, completely different structure and lots and lots and lots of world expansion (which is all a big middle finger in a way to all the pop culture people who just want lovey-dovey romance, lol). It is truly Lynch on heroine. A perfect culmination of post-Lost Highway-Lynch and not with out connections and parallels to his even earlier works.

Ultimately, it couldn't be more perfect :kiss:


----------

